# honda gcv160 internal timing belt & timing



## MAC63 (May 1, 2006)

I have a two year old craftsman mower with a honda GVC160 motor. The internal timing belt came off and I do not know how to reset the timing. The belt slips on easy. Any info on this topic would be great


----------



## tote41 (Apr 22, 2006)

i have the same engine it took me awile to find the answer but this is what i did there's a big black gear at top by valves theres a pin that goes thru it you can pull it out with plires its easy it will be on bottom of the head like a half moon pull it out to take out the gear and put belt back on on the black gear theres 2 marks like a line on each side line it up on the top of head one mark on each side of head the crank gear has a dot on it put it between the two lines . i hope this helps


----------

